# make install clean on x11/nvidia-driver



## nokdoot (Nov 21, 2018)

Just after installing freebsd, I entered command 'make install clean' on x11/nvidia-driver
And it doesn't have thinking stop this process with too many installing blue screens
I'm just entering on that blue screen

is it normal process??

info : FreeBSD 11.2 RELEASE memstick


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2018)

Blue screens? You mean the option screens? Yes, those are normal when you build from ports. I suggest you simply use the packages; `pkg install nvidia-driver`


----------

